# Heart rate Zones



## grellboy (12 Apr 2018)

I'm hoping to do my first 10 mile TT next month. Went for a practise this afternoon and recorded heart rate zones. What do you think? Is this about right? Or do I need to try harder? It was virtually bang on 20 mph btw, on my cx bike.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2018)

Where did you get the numbers for your zones from


----------



## grellboy (12 Apr 2018)

Garmin Connect.


----------



## marzjennings (12 Apr 2018)

Hard to tell, if the effort left you like you wanted to puke at the end then no you probably couldn’t try any harder. On the other hand if you felt like you could do it again then yes you could have gone harder. 

Heart rate for me is a good measure of improved conditioning over time, but not a good indicator of actual effort on a single ride.

For example if you did the same ride 10 times over the next few weeks, same distance/speed/time, I would expect your time in zone 5 to drop as you heart condition improves. Or if you maintained the same effort and times in zone 5 for a given distance I would expect your time and speed to improve.


----------



## grellboy (12 Apr 2018)

marzjennings said:


> Hard to tell, if the effort left you like you wanted to puke at the end then no you probably couldn’t try any harder. On the other hand if you felt like you could do it again then yes you could have gone harder.
> 
> Heart rate for me is a good measure of improved conditioning over time, but not a good indicator of actual effort on a single ride.
> 
> For example if you did the same ride 10 times over the next few weeks, same distance/speed/time, I would expect your time in zone 5 to drop as you heart condition improves. Or if you maintained the same effort and times in zone 5 for a given distance I would expect your time and speed to improve.


Definitely didn't wanna puke at end, so must try harder clearly.


----------



## grellboy (13 Apr 2018)

Felt a bit closer to puking today, but still a way to go yet lol!


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Apr 2018)

Erm. Training for aerobic endurance is best done at aerobic levels.

So no, this approach is the opposite of good training.

Puking is for race day.


----------



## grellboy (13 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Erm. Training for aerobic endurance is best done at aerobic levels.
> 
> So no, this approach is the opposite of good training.
> 
> Puking is for race day.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Apr 2018)

grellboy said:


> ...


I feel like you wanted to say something?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2018)

Seems a pretty high heart rate for 20mph. What is your maximum heart rate? As above, more aerobic training will get that heart rate down for the same speed.


----------



## marzjennings (13 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Erm. Training for aerobic endurance is best done at aerobic levels.
> 
> So no, this approach is the opposite of good training.
> 
> Puking is for race day.



True, I had assumed that these high intensity practice sessions were part of a larger training plan and not the only component. 

Most racers race enough that they don't need to include race paced practice runs in their training program, but for those leading up to their first race or who race very infrequently having the odd 'balls' out session is important.


----------



## huwsparky (13 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Seems a pretty high heart rate for 20mph.


That doesn't make any sense whatsoever. Lol


----------



## grellboy (15 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Seems a pretty high heart rate for 20mph. What is your maximum heart rate? As above, more aerobic training will get that heart rate down for the same speed.


Well, according to my Garmin - which calculated it using some stats and perhaps the monitor built into my vivoactive hr, max hr is 185 bpm.


----------

